# Rtx 208 super VS



## Minion85 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ich hätte eine Frage welche Karte von beiden würde mehr Sinn machen wenn beide für den gleichen Preis zuhaben wären und beide Neu !

Bzw merkt man den Unterschied überhaupt ?? 


GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC 3X 8G White  vsGAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Super Twin Fan
Vielen dank schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2019)

Laut dem anderen Thread hast du schon eine RTX 2070 super gekauft ^^  Behalt die einfach. Die 2070 Super ist einer 2080 sehr ähnlich. Eine 2080 bei Standardtakt ist 5-8% schneller, aber mit Übertaktung überschneiden sich die Leistungen dann.


----------



## Minion85 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ja jetzt habe ich die Gygabyte und noch sind 2 wochen net um und ich könnte sie zurückschicken mir hat jemand eine RTX 2080 super zotac gebraucht 2 Wochen alt von Mediamarkt für 650 Euro angeboten 

Deshalb die Frage halt ich dachte halt 2080 super ist die non Plus Karte

Und die 2080 super hat doch den chip voll ausgebaut oder ? Das hat die 2070 Super nicht habe ich gelesen


Habe es mir überlegt ich behalte meine RTX 2070 super Gygabyte der unterschied FPS mässig gesehn sind ja nur 10 -12 fps in spielen zur RTX 2080 super .


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2019)

ach so, eine 2080 Super? Die ist natürlich schon schneller als eine 2070 Super. Aber nicht sooo viel, wie man denkt. Die 2080 Super ist nur 5% schneller als eine normale 2080, und die 2070 Super ist halt fast so schnell wie die normale 2080. Die 2080 Super ist also so um die gut  10% schneller als die 2070 Super.


----------



## Minion85 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ja ich habe jetzt die 2070 behalten für die 2080 Super  wäre  folgendes szenario in Kraft getreten ,

4 Wochen alt mit Mediamrkt Rechnung er wollte 550 euro haben plus meine GTX 1060 strix  Asus Rog 6 GB und das wäre ein schlechter Deal gewesen glaube ich was meinst du ??



Ach so ich wollte mich bei dir bedanken für deine Tipps und eine Hilfe, wegen des Lüfters ich habe ihn getauscht  also 1 zu1 und der neue Lüfter läuft ohne Probleme bleibt  nicht stehen nix .
Ich denke der Alte Lüfter war defekt nun ja ich habe jetzt Ersatzt bekommen von  Amazon .Und es läuft


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2019)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe jetzt die 2070 behalten für die 2080 Super  wäre  folgendes szenario in Kraft getreten ,
> 
> 4 Wochen alt mit Mediamrkt Rechnung er wollte 550 euro haben plus meine GTX 1060 strix  Asus Rog 6 GB und das wäre ein schlechter Deal gewesen glaube ich was meinst du ??


 ja, das lohnt sich nicht wirklich


----------

